# I'm doing a Sponsored Walk in aid of Macmillan Cancer Support



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*Hi!*

*Thank you for taking the time to look at my post. I am organising a sponsored walk with my work colleagues to raise money for Macmillan Cancer Support. We are going to do a 10 mile walk on October 3rd and want to raise as much money as possible for Macmillan. *

*If you would like to sponsor me I have a team justgiving page at www.justgiving.com/stroud-house *

*Thank you, your support is much appreciated x*

*Jen xx*


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you starfishtigger xx


----------

